# Blueprints in the ghetto, 8/20



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Earlier in the week I committed to a trip with Brian Moore who owns the 33 Hydra Blueprints. Plan was to fish the 100 fathom. Well, Craig gets back from vacation and says we gotta got to the rigs. Call Brian and convince him of our game plan. Push off the dock at 3AM on Saturday and blast off. Brian's Hydra is the shiznit. We had a bright moon, calm seas and burning 30knts. Made it to the marlin right at sunrise. First started jigging and see if we could mark any tuna. No real good marks and only a few tiny black and yellowfin tuna. Pull off the rig a bit and start chunking. About an hour later we see some nice yellow fin busting. Brian moves the boat towards the fish and I climb on the bow with my Stella/popping rod. As soon as we get there the tuna go off right at the bow. I cast a hydro popper right into the mosh pit. With one solid yank of the popper a yellowfin comes unglued and engulfs my popper...It's on!! 

I precariously move to the rear of the boat and a battle ensues. I can tell one thing for sure....I'm getting a strap for my stella rod so I can use a harness. That tuna whipped my ass. I was crying like a baby. Gettin old sucks. In about 15 minutes we had the fish boatside. Yellowfin weighed 78 lbs and is biggest I've ever taken on topwater. From the strike, to the fight it was awesome. 

We continued chasin tuna and did have one more decent opportunity but the timing just wasn't right. Temp started rising and we couldn't manage another fish so we decided to put out the spread. Headed towards ram. In between Marlin and Ram we find nice push. Bait was everywhere. No grass just hyacinths. We followed the line towards the Beer Can. It ran just west of Beer Can. It wasn't long and we see a Blue Marlin feeding on peanut dolphin. We make several passes with the spread but wasn't able to raise the fish. 

We leave the line and head back to the marlin. Make a few more passes and head east. Found another nice push that headed southeast. It wasn't long and we find another Blue Marlin feeding on hardtails. Again we try several passes with the spread with no luck. Decided to pull in the spread and live bait. While baiting a hardtail, Josh and Billy were on the front of the boat looking out. All of a sudden both Josh and Billy are shouting. 30-40 hardtails come screaming towards the back of the boat and here is this big blue going ballistic. Hardtails are freaking out. This girl singles one out and he trys to hide near one of the engines. All this happens in seconds and we are all in the front row watching the drama unfold. I quickly reel up the hard tail I''ve been baiting. I get her attention and she destroys my hardtail but misses the circle. It was madness and chaos. I was hoping she'd just eat the hardtail like a proper english drinking tea and biscuits....but no....it was violent...so much so I think it hindered the circle finding the mark. 

We get another hardtail out but can't get her back up....depressing....
Continue with the spread down the line. We pick up two nice mahi and some nice triple tail. 

We end up heading back in around 4:30. 

Had an awesome trip. 

Here's the YFT










KJ out


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great read and thanks for the report. Nothing more exciting offshore than watching a big blue on the feed!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great report, that must have awesome watching that blue boatside.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Now that was a report


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome. That boat is one of my heros. We were camping at Ft. Mckree and some ***** kids were acting real gay in the water and using a lot of foul language and he made a few nice coments to them that made them keep their mouths shut. 

Sounds like a wonderful trip. How was the water?


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome report and nice work with the tuna on topwater


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job & Great Report !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Hard tail chaos, I love it!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work guys


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to fish on that boat! Nice trip...tuna slayers!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Report!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> I want to fish on that boat! Nice trip...tuna slayers!


I want to fish on your boat!


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> I want to fish on your boat!


 Great report- ready to make a trip to the rigs for some YFT now that things seem to be improving!


----------

